# Kipper is Home!!



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
Kipper is finally home!
We had a good 2 hour journey home. She cried for the first 15 minutes but then mostly slept, with the odd whimper now and then.
So far, we have had 3 wees outside!!! What a clever girl!! She has had a good look round and lots of sleeping in between. She seems to be quite happy with her crate. (I'll update that after tonight!!)
She isnt eating much but I was expecting that as all the 'new parents' seemed to have said that. (No poo yet either!)
I wait with baited breath to see how she copes with her first night!
Anyway, hopefully, here are some photos!

















































Pip X
P.S Must sort out a PitaPata- I have Pitapata envy!! X


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is lovely!! I hope you have a good first night with her and look forward to hearing about it tomorrow! xx


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Awww. She is lovely. She is very similar to my Benji. Welcome home Kipper! Good luck with your first night.

Meg


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yippy .... fab news .. Kipper is home 

The kids are loving their new pup ahhhhh

Get that pitapata up Pip


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> yippy .... fab news .. Kipper is home
> 
> The kids are loving their new pup ahhhhh
> 
> Get that pitapata up Pip


I just tried to test it in the site discussion bit but its coming up with a whole load of blurb??!! what am I doing wrong?!

X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwww so adorable! good luck tonight! I hope she has a good sleep for you...try and tire that adorable puppy out!


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Super cute!!! Love her colouring.

S x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yippy you have your pitapata  

How good are you Pip .. well done 

Loving Kipper the Cockapoo... I am saying that in Kipper the Dog tone


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is lovely! Hope your first night goes well!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Pippa - what have you done?! You've just made me all the more impatient to get ours but alas we probably have around six months to wait, sob! 

She is beautiful - you must be a very proud Mummy 

How was her first night?

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Turi said:


> Pippa - what have you done?! You've just made me all the more impatient to get ours but alas we probably have around six months to wait, sob!
> 
> She is beautiful - you must be a very proud Mummy
> 
> ...


Hi Turi!
I'll let you know in the morning! (She just came home this morning!)
It's worth the wait- we're all completely besotted already!!

Pip X


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She's gorgeous - I'm bursting to get Remy home but have 4 weeks to wait.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Pippa, Kipper is gorgeous


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

mariag said:


> Pippa, Kipper is gorgeous


Haha! That sounds hilarious- We knew the rhyming thing might be a problem, luckily at home I'm always called Pip or Mum!

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!

Pip X


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

aww she is super cute and similar to Blossom. Good luck, all I can say is your first week may be very trying but keep going - its soo worth it. Enjoy your baby Kipper.xxx


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Pippa, Kipper is home and gorgeous. Hope you all have a good night. Just two more sleeps for me before I collect Reuben. This has been a very lonnnnnnnng week! All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

It's just so exciting to get your new puppy. Hope you get some sleep too to be ready for days of puppy love and fun. Enjoy!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Shes so cute ,welcome home Kipper dx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Kipper is lovely ... hope everything is going well, look forward to updates.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. She sounds like a little angel. Look forward to the updates!


----------

